# ANY NEW YORK CITY MEMBERS?



## LaFoto (Mar 29, 2006)

Apart from "digital flower pictures", who will meet us on one of these days (4, 5 or 6 April) in New York, is there anyone else around who would like to join us in a little NYC-meet-up? Anyone out there and close enough to the city who'd like to meet this German chatterbox but cannot make it to DC? Doxx still coming around occasionally, maybe?


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 29, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 29, 2006)

Gee...  I was born near there and have a BUNCH of relatives I'd love to see, but it's just too close to tax day, and I fear I'd better not spend any extra $.

I'm sure someone will speak up.

Pete


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 29, 2006)

I hope so, and so does "Digital Flower Pictures"! It would be nice to have an extra little meet-up for some folks THERE.


----------



## Traci (Mar 29, 2006)

Corinna...I know that Danalec lives in NY.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 29, 2006)

He's busy, I already asked him... :cry:


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## Corry (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah.  I was gonna mention him, but then I remembered...duh..there's a reason he's not coming to DC!


----------



## Alison (Mar 30, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

>



Double


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 30, 2006)

i'll be in NYC most of the day next friday Corinna. what time are you leaving?


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 30, 2006)

We will try to arrive at the Arlington hotel so early that we can still make it into town in time to meet "the gang" after their guided tour through the Capitol. That is our goal ... so I guess we would have to get going after breakfast ... to collect our car and then out of town. The Friday itself is therefore about "off" for anything. Sorry for being so short about things, actually I haven't thought it all through until now, not in detail, and now I must rush to our dress rehearsal for tomorrow's concert... so see you either tonight (my night) or tomorrow, ok?


----------



## SantosD50 (May 21, 2006)

I live in NYC. I'll be here all summer before school starts back up.


----------



## LaFoto (May 21, 2006)

Hey Santos, that is nice to know!

Only the time when I was over to possibly meet up with some other TPFers was at the beginning of April ... I liked it in NYC. Very much. But it will be AGES until I'll get back there again now... 

In_this_thread and in_this , this_one_here and this_one_too , also_here and here you can see some of my photographic impressions from when my husband and I were there in April, if you are interested (?)


----------

